# Can any ram be overclocked?



## FireFox (Mar 23, 2014)

Hi all
I want to buy some new 
G.Skill ram and I concern to know if any ram can be overclocked...
Any advice?


----------



## d1nky (Mar 23, 2014)

yes any ram can be overclocked within reason, as long as motherboard/cpu/cooling/power is adequate.

But just like cpu's etc different ram types overclock differently, if wanting to overclock ram i wouldnt buy new but some older PSC/BBSE or similar IC's that can overclock well.

also ivy-bridge have great IMC's so paired with good ram you could do well.

in the hwbot classified there are great deals on some good clocking mems, just ask the seller what they clock like. i bought my Trident mems for cheap and they do 2400 8-11-8 or 2600 8-12-8 (on air)

http://forum.hwbot.org/forumdisplay.php?f=122


----------



## R00kie (Mar 23, 2014)

Short answer is yes. But as any other pc component it is a lottery.


----------



## FireFox (Mar 23, 2014)

d1nky said:


> yes any ram can be overclocked within reason, as long as motherboard/cpu/cooling/power is adequate.
> 
> But just like cpu's etc different ram types overclock differently, if wanting to overclock ram i wouldnt buy new but some older PSC/BBSE or similar IC's that can overclock well.
> 
> ...


I own some Kingston Hyper Blue/Hyper Genesis, I can set it maximum to 1600, when I set it up to 1866 the system reboot it self


----------



## erocker (Mar 23, 2014)

Knoxx29 said:


> I own some Kingston Hyper Blue/Hyper Genesis, I can set it maximum to 1600, when I set it up to 1866 the system reboot it self


Often, overclocking RAM requires more than just setting it to a higher frequency. Voltage, timings also need to be adjusted. It's probably best to google some guides on doing it with Ivy Bridge/Sandy Bridge systems.


----------



## d1nky (Mar 24, 2014)

there are loads of guides for Z77 and ivy-bridge mem clocking. The ROG site has lots of good articles too.

but i would definitely not buy some new g.skill mems unless buying the more expensive tridentx or pi's that have good IC's (integrated circruits), older mems (ill find a list) have IC's like BBSE, elpida, elpida-hyper, PSC etc which can overclock well and able to adjust timings to go tight with voltage. also if you got the cash corsair platinums have great IC's.

you may know that on graphics card have memory modules (IC's) and just like them each overclock differently, i.e hynix vs elpida.

heres a few guides i used.

http://www.overclockers.com/memory-overclocking-guide-ivy-bridge
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums...ng-Guide-(Extreme-LN2-Section-Guide-Included)
http://rog.asus.com/136402012/maximus-motherboards/maximus-v-formula-overclocking-guide/

p.s we have the same platform so i could always help ya


----------



## micropage7 (Mar 24, 2014)

yes, but how far you can push it, it depends on your ram too and the other, like some board maynot give you much room to set it up by yourself


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 24, 2014)

Yes, all or "most" (some exceptions) Ram can be overclocked. But just like a CPU..... there are certain requirements. BIOS Needs to support the overclock, Better surrounding components will help with easier overclock, better ram better overclock, and like CPU's its a lottery some Ram modules will overclock better than others. Its the luck of the draw.


----------



## Vario (Mar 24, 2014)

I recommend Samsung MV-3V4G3D/US M379B5273DH0-YK0 if you want easy overclocking, but its rare now and pricey so G-Skill is probably the best option.

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Samsung/MV-3V4G3/6.html


----------



## dom99 (Mar 25, 2014)

I have 8GB G.Skill Ares 2400MHZ RAM, can it be overclocked to hgiher speeds? and if so will the Asrock FM2A88X-ITX+ Motherboard be able to run it at higher speeds?


----------



## arskatb (Mar 25, 2014)

"any ram" no


----------

